# new ebay polishing outfit....



## m500dpp

Any thoughts on these....

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190141455099#ebayphotohosting

just a silverline in disguise?


----------



## Ducky

Not new, been on there a while. There is a thread on it buried somewhere, which mentioned someone on here was buying one to see what they're like.

Looks a good deal for wot you get (cheap makita clone?).


----------



## rockape

that was me, still not tried yet :buffer:


----------



## Detail My Ride

It looks a good package with the case etc for the money. TBH I can see little difference between silverline, cheaper rotary's and the makita.


----------



## DPN

13yearoldetailer said:


> It looks a good package with the case etc for the money. TBH I can see little difference between silverline, cheaper rotary's and the makita.


A good Makita should be lighter and easier to use for long periods.

Less fatigue through vibrations

Dave


----------



## ianFRST

i could do with a case like that for my makita


----------



## Clark @ PB

13yearoldetailer said:


> It looks a good package with the case etc for the money. TBH I can see little difference between silverline, cheaper rotary's and the makita.


Shows what you know


----------



## Mucky

13yearoldetailer said:


> It looks a good package with the case etc for the money. TBH I can see little difference between silverline, cheaper rotary's and the makita.


think you need to try the machines before you make comment:doublesho


----------



## Detail My Ride

Clark said:


> Shows what you know


Why do you say that?

I have owned/used both silverline and makita, and I can honestly say, that their is no HUGE difference that warrants the rather expensive £120 extra for the Makita. The makita is slightly lighter, but their is no huge difference, certainly not a difference worth the steep price tag.


----------



## Clark @ PB

Makita is smoother and has more torque in my opinion, the constant RPM's feature are a must have i think :thumb:


----------



## madmoggy

Clark said:


> Makita is smoother and has more torque in my opinion, the constant RPM's feature are a must have i think :thumb:


Would that be a must have for someone who uses one all the time as part of their business, or a must have feature even for a beginner?
I was looking at this kit as a starter as I tried machining for the first time last weekend, and dont want to spend a fortune on something Im only going to use casually (thread convergence - I wont be touting for business a week after getting it, just for my families vehicles  )
Im just starting to look into whats good/bad, so any pointers gratefully accepted.


----------



## Clark @ PB

madmoggy said:


> Would that be a must have for someone who uses one all the time as part of their business, or a must have feature even for a beginner?
> I was looking at this kit as a starter as I tried machining for the first time last weekend, and dont want to spend a fortune on something Im only going to use casually (thread convergence - I wont be touting for business a week after getting it, just for my families vehicles  )
> Im just starting to look into whats good/bad, so any pointers gratefully accepted.


If you're only doing a car now and again then you'd probably be ok, but if you're doing detailing on a daily basis then the likes of the Makita comes into its own and really is a cut above the rest of the e-bay jobs etc (in my opinion!)

I still think the Ultimate Detailing Machine would be a better buy though when its eventually released (not that much longer to wait i dont think)...


----------



## madmoggy

Clark said:


> I still think the Ultimate Detailing Machine would be a better buy though when its eventually released (not that much longer to wait i dont think)...


Thanks. Im in no hurry, Ive not had one so havent missed it, I was expecting the UDM to be a lot more expensive than that ebay kit though. Dont want to spend a fortune for something thats only going to see daylight once a month at most, but will spend what I need to get a machine thats not going to cause me problems


----------



## Clark @ PB

UDM's only gonna be about £100


----------



## Mucky

13yearoldetailer said:


> Why do you say that?
> 
> I have owned/used both silverline and makita, and I can honestly say, that their is no HUGE difference that warrants the rather expensive £120 extra for the Makita. The makita is slightly lighter, but their is no huge difference, certainly not a difference worth the steep price tag.


you had a makita for 3 minutes

try doing a few cars with one and then theres no going back


----------



## eshrules

im in the same boat as madmoggy  (hello madmoggy ) are these kits ok for beginners then, or is it better to probably wait for the UDM to come out? which, by the way, has me stumped whats so special about the UDM over all other machines?


----------



## madmoggy

Hi Esh, I think you should buy one of these, then if its any good you can let me know and if its not then I'll just buy a UDM  
I think Im going to just continue without a machine for now and then make a decision after the UDM is released.


----------



## tink69

seems like a good kit to me i might get one of these :detailer:


----------



## eshrules

well, im bidding on one, i cant say £60/70 is an god awful price, by the looks of it and from what you get there is a (IMO) fairly good starter 'pack'? 

madmoggy, we'll have to meet up, with your brains and my br.... oh hang on

yeah, anyway, we'll have to meet up sometime :thumb: even better if i've got a :buffer: will fit in nicely with sorting out my key scratch and flushing my badge holes


----------



## tink69

thers not alot of these on ebay from what i can see:buffer:


----------



## rockape

i'll be trying it out the weekend . what i can tell you is, it's made by a company in china named ruying, so he's obviously buying in bulk very cheap.


----------



## rockape

home early today, so had a little play 
washed and clayed.
menz 302. 2 hits
menz 106fa 2 hits
cg wmf
p21s.








a lot of rds some very deep,but decided to wet sand the area with megs 25000grit








then one more hit with 302, and the106fa produced this.








and just a couple of afters.
















i found the machine light and very easy to use. and surprisingly quiet and smooth


----------



## S3Nish

Mine has just arrived! You get soo much for £70! Dont know how long the pads will last though.. Be trying it out tomorrow!


----------



## kings..

http://www.wilcoxwashsupplies.co.uk/sb/show.do?p=additional&n=4&id=SB0002086558000010

I brought a wilcox one years ago quite cheap and tbh it is far better then I thought...


----------



## rockape

you'll need to fit a longer cable and a three pin plug. standard cable is to short, and the two pin plug and adaptor is not a very secure fit:thumb:


----------



## bigsi

i have just bought one of these kits for only £53 off the same guy, thanks for the link and heads up on this guys, be nice to have something to sort the car out myself now, im just going to need some advice on products now, as the car doesnt have laquer i need something thats going to be good to the paint.

some of the panels need colour sanding and i can do that perfectly i usually use some g3 followed by g10 and then some super-resin and a wax after that. anything else worth getting in? cleaning items, glazes polishes etc?


----------



## pugoman

That ebay chappy also does what seems to be a slightly more expensive orange coloured polisher. Trouble is, all the info about it is in German! The one thing I can understand is that the speed starts at 0 rpm like the Makita.


----------



## bidderman1969

rockape, between pics 2 and 3 did you wetsand, then wash off, and then polish?


----------



## snoop69

Ordered mine via Ebay on Friday & it was delivered Tuesday morning
by Parcel Force Worldwide.

Total cost was £64.37

Ive just got to extend the power line & fit a Uk 3 pin plug.


----------



## podge3

I won one of these a few days ago on ebay for about £56 inclusive of postage.

The box arrived this morning and it looks to be an excellent kit for the money.

Can't wait to try it :buffer:


----------



## bidderman1969

snoop69 said:


> Ordered mine via Ebay on Friday & it was delivered Tuesday morning
> by Parcel Force Worldwide.
> 
> Total cost was £64.37
> 
> Ive just got to extend the power line & fit a Uk 3 pin plug.


the advert says it come with a 240v, 3 pin plug


----------



## podge3

bidderman1969 said:


> the advert says it come with a 240v, 3 pin plug


It comes with an 2 to 3 pin adaptor.


----------



## Liverpool-Lad

rockape said:


> home early today, so had a little play
> washed and clayed.
> menz 302. 2 hits
> menz 106fa 2 hits
> cg wmf
> p21s.
> [


I dont suppose by some miracle that this polisher has electronic speed control?


----------



## rockape

no soft start, but yes it does have 6 speeds:thumb:


----------



## rockape

bidderman1969 said:


> rockape, between pics 2 and 3 did you wetsand, then wash off, and then polish?


yes mate, pic 2 is the one i wet sanded:thumb:


----------



## Bullitt

rockape, pic 5..... nice pants.


----------



## rockape

Bullitt said:


> rockape, pic 5..... nice pants.


see what yer mean, but it's a top(not mine though


----------



## Liverpool-Lad

rockape said:


> no soft start, but yes it does have 6 speeds:thumb:


What I really meant was for example on my rotary if you have it on speed one and you put pressure on the head, itll crawl to a standstill. Electronic speed control will sense the rpm drop and apply more power to keep the rpm constant no matter what.


----------



## bigsi

mine arrived today tweo days after the guys sent it out, nice bit of kit for not much money, and will get me by until i get a pc also.


----------



## VEG

I have just received mine seems a good kit for the price


----------



## TonyR32

The seller of these should be paying DW some commission.

I just bought one too. :buffer: 

Now I just need to learn how to use it.  :buffer:


----------



## bidderman1969

me too, lol


----------



## bidderman1969

so where do i start and what with???????


----------



## TonyR32

OH MY GOD.

I can see it now. Hundreds of unskilled idiots running around with rotaries polishing everything that doesn't move.......

:buffer: :buffer: :buffer: :buffer: :buffer: :buffer: :buffer: :buffer: 

Be afraid.....be very afraid.........:lol:


----------



## bidderman1969

or everything will be very very clean!!!!! lol


----------



## HappyMe

Ok, lets have the truth from those who bought this kit or have used it, is this kit any good or does it feel crap made and vibrate badly in your hand.

I am interested in buying it for maybe using twice a month and was wondering if it would be ok for this.

Many thanks, it does look good and seems reasonably priced for occasional use.


----------



## ham149

i have just bought one of the orange ones he is selling and this to change it to 3 pin http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/5A-Euro-Plug-...ryZ96942QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem much better than a shaving adaptor


----------



## rockape

HappyMe said:


> Ok, lets have the truth from those who bought this kit or have used it, is this kit any good or does it feel crap made and vibrate badly in your hand.
> 
> I am interested in buying it for maybe using twice a month and was wondering if it would be ok for this.
> 
> Many thanks, it does look good and seems reasonably priced for occasional use.


imho i dont think it is crap made and does not vibrate when in use,it does however slow down a little on the lower speed settings under pressure.
not to happy with the foam pads, but no problem if you have the megs or other hi quality pads. scrap panel and practice is the key,and i'm happy with the results achieved.hth:thumb: you will also need to fit a longer cable and 3 pin plug, as it's fitted with cheap flex and the 2pin and adaptor is not secure enough imo


----------



## bigsi

i found it fine, very easy to hold especially as i dont have muc strength on my right side, no vibration but i didt get the speed above 2-1/2 the waved polish pad was good and is still intact after some use today, im happy with it, more than happy actually and as im only going to be using it once or twice a month then im happy.


----------



## .Martin

What length of cable does this have?


----------



## snoop69

HappyMe said:


> Ok, lets have the truth from those who bought this kit or have used it, is this kit any good or does it feel crap made and vibrate badly in your hand.
> 
> I am interested in buying it for maybe using twice a month and was wondering if it would be ok for this.
> 
> Many thanks, it does look good and seems reasonably priced for occasional use.


I hve recently purchased one but have never seen a PC etc so cannot
compare.

However,if anybody lives in the Kent area & fancies a trip to Dover,they
are more than welcome to give me a few guidlines.

I will of course be more than happy to provide lunch/tea/beer etc :thumb:


----------



## .Martin

.Martin said:


> What length of cable does this have?


also what kind of pads could you use on this?

:newbie:


----------



## VEG

Cable length is about 6" and it can use any pads that will fit the backing disks. It comes with quite a few different size backing disks


----------



## EvilDes

Hmmm, interesting.

I want to get one for my car, but have another car to practice on, so might just be putting a bid in shortly


----------



## andythilo

Is it a flexible back disk?, what polishes would I need to being with?

I've just bidded on one. Gonna get a scrap bonnet to practice on before I attack the wifes car :doublesho


----------



## rockape

andythilo said:


> Is it a flexible back disk?, what polishes would I need to being with?
> 
> I've just bidded on one. Gonna get a scrap bonnet to practice on before I attack the wifes car :doublesho


yes all three backing discs in the kit are flexible.

polish wise, there are so many it's up to you really.i have menz and the megs:thumb:


----------



## andythilo

Can anyone give me some tips, i.e pads and polish?, what kinds with what etc...

Is there a chart anywhere that shows what effect pads and polish will have?


----------



## rockape

i've got the sonus pads i had with the pc. and recently bought the megs ones.
look in the detailing guide thread, plenty of good advice in there polish/pad combos etc:thumb:


----------



## andythilo

I'm probably gonna get some Megs #80 to start with, that should be ok??. Does anyone know what pads this kit comes with, I assume i'd want a soft finishing pad to start with as i'm learning?

Speed wise on the polisher, is this right :

Spread polish at low say 800,

Increase with a few passes slowly at 1400-1500

Then finish breaking down at slow speed again?

Does that make sense?

Thanks


----------



## Stewlayzell

I was looking at buying this a few months back but bottled it at the last minute as unsure if it was any good. Now seeing the reviews which its got i think i might start bidding on this bit of kit.

Is thier much of a difference between the blue or orange kit??


----------



## ham149

Get the BLUE one i have the orange one and it only has speeds from 1000-3000 unlike the blue one which is 600-3000


----------



## chipperhead

Just ordered the 'Top Car Polishing Set' from eBay, I'll post some results when I get it.


----------



## steelej

does anyone know if the polisher the same size as the makita, that case looks great, anyone know where to get something like that for the makita?

John.


----------



## Frank S

ham149 said:


> Get the BLUE one i have the orange one and it only has speeds from 1000-3000 unlike the blue one which is 600-3000


Are you 100% sure as the ad says 0 - 3000 RPM ?

i was looking at the orange one, it looks like a decent bit of kit for the price. Apart from the speed how do you rate it ?

Regards

Frank


----------



## bunyarra

*Any experiences?*

I see many have ordered this unit - what are your experiences with build quality etc. It "looks" a bargain but I am always wary of gift-horses.

And does it do what it says on the tin?

Missus has banned purchase of a PC so this looks next best


----------



## bidderman1969

not the best tbh, but if you can handle one of them, i suspect using a top quality one would be a piece of pie


----------



## 306chris

I'm a lucky git, I've just got one for £48 delivered. The GF is going to kill me though when she finds out  

I'd better get a scrap panel now and learn how to use it.


----------



## Stewlayzell

Afternoon All,

Just to let you all know i have just won on ebay. Total cost £55.15.

Only down side is that its an Xmas present so now have to wait about 50days until i can even see it - DOH !!!

So pictures to follow in the new year.


----------



## 306chris

Mine turned up today, ordered on the 9th and delivered today isnt bad going from Germany andcondidering I only paid £48 all in :thumb:


----------



## bunyarra

Turned up a week ago and been put to use a few times. Top notch product (needs a 3M backing plate .. hint to Wife!).

No vibration, good speed control and excellent results. Made my Alfa Brera's panels shine better than new. My Bella is most pleased.


----------



## bidderman1969

did you se the pads that came with it?


----------



## rockape

thought i should mention that, i have emailed this seller due to the fact that yesterday, the switch came apart while in use. fortunately i had the switch lock on, and was able to finish the job by switching the thing on and off via the multi point on the extention.
also the motor cuts in and out while in use. so far no response from the seller.
not happy


----------



## Jockrock

I've just bought one for about 55 quid. Worth a try, will post up the results once I've practiced a bit.


----------



## H-M3

Anymore update on this polisher guys?:buffer:


----------



## Dan Clark

H-M3 said:


> Anymore update on this polisher guys?:buffer:


Echo this - wouldn't mind seeing some pics of its work?

Dan :thumb:


----------



## rockape

Trophy165 said:


> Echo this - wouldn't mind seeing some pics of its work?
> 
> Dan :thumb:


the third page has pics:thumb:


----------



## Dan Clark

rockape said:


> the third page has pics:thumb:


Awesome!! Thanks


----------



## chipperhead

I bought one of these a few months ago, never used a PC or any other type of polisher before so I have nothing to compare it to but I'll write a few thoughts on what I think about it.

I used this on my Golf VR6 so fairly hard paint I understand, I also purchased a finishing blue 3m pad and some Menzerna 3.02.

My Golf has LOTS of swirls and also a few deeper scratches. After preparing it I set to it with the polisher, straight in at the deep end. After an initial couple of minutes of getting the feel for it, I found it was easy, the machine felt solid and a decent bit of kit with plenty of oomph.

I split the bonnet into 6 and was suprised at how long each part actually took to complete from initial application to cranking the speed up to 5 then back down again for the final passes.
I was initial very cautious about not burning through the paint after reading horror stories regarding using a polisher but whether it was the soft 3m pad or the hard paint I found I had to give each section a thorough going over for a considerable time with a small amount of pressure, there was never any doubt it would do any damage.

I was extremely impressed with the results and all the swirls had gone leaving just a few deeper scratches which you can see at certain angles. Maybe a harder pad or more aggressive polish may get rid of these but I'm happy with the results.

I'm pleased I didn't go with a PC and was thoroughly impressed with the machine. Next time I clean my car I'll post some pictures of the finished panels along with panels I haven't polished yet.


----------



## sharifgh

Sounds good, must admit I wonder whether i'd be better off spending the extra £100 for a well established make in the detailing world e.g. Megs.


----------



## Dan Clark

Just bought one of these on flebay - £53 all in.

Look forward to practicing with it!!


----------



## Steve007

mine arrived today after ordering on thursday - speedy delivery.

Got some g3 and attacked the bonnett on the golf gti only between the rain spells just to try it out and it seems a good piece of kit for the money. Mine appears to have a propper 3 pin plug on and i would say is about the same quality as b&q own brand, silverline etc which means I don't think it'll last forever but it will do me and my cars perfectly for the time being.

bought it really to sand the project mini down and a new door for the golf so will let you guys know once i have had a good play with it


----------



## deathlok

I have bought a similar one (if not the same) from a different user.

Here the machine


















































Here is me trying to polish

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=62101

The only con is that sometimes it does turns in lower speed (at no load). I deassembled and find out that a cord was pinched. After assembled I did not get this bug again.( I hope that was the case but time will tell)

When I get the lower speed I just stop it and start it again. (if it start correct it will continue correct if it start wrong (lower speed) it will continue working erratically)


----------

